# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Byrek me djathë

## no name

Petet mund t'i blini te gatshme ose mund t'i beni vet. Petat ndahen ne kater copa per se gjati ne menyre qe te mblidhen harxhet. Merrni kater kokrra veze hidhni djath, pak piper, pak qumesht dhe perzieji bashke ne nje ene. Merrni gjalpe te tretur ne tigan (te jete i ftohur) dhe me nje luge lyeni peten e hapur dhe te ndare. Pastaj hidheni perzierjen e vezes me djathin nga pak dhe filloni mblidheni ne forme trekendeshi. Lyeni taven me yndyre dhe vini me rradhe byreket e pregatitura ne kete menyre.
Keta byreke mund te behen edhe me spinaq ose djath pa harruar erezat si majdanoz e koper, si dhe me mish te grire dhe qepe e domate nqs deshironi. Procedura eshte e njejte.

Ju befte mire!

----------


## selina_21

Byrek me Spinaq

(Spinach Pie)

1 cup oil, preferably olive oil
1 1/2 packets (or about 30) pastry leaves (Filo dough)
1 1/2 pounds spinach, chopped
1 cup diced feta cheese
1/2 cup chopped green onions
2 eggs
salt, half teaspoon


( NOTE: A medium-sized, round baking pan is recommended because it's more authentic but any medium-sized baking pan will do).

Brush the baking pan with some of the oil, and start laying the pastry leaves inside. First, lay two leaves, sprinkle or brush with oil, then lay two other leaves, and repeat the procedure until half of the leaves are laid. Make sure that they cover the pan by hanging them about one inch over the edges of the pan.

Sprinkle spinach with salt, then mix well by hand. Add the feta cheese, oil, onions, eggs and salt, and spread this mixture over the already laid pastry leaves. Finish by covering the spinach with the rest of the pastry leaves repeating the first-half procedure and then roll the hanging edges of the bottom leaves over the pie (think of a pizza crust), sprinkle top with oil and bake moderately at 3501_F for about 45 minutes, or until golden brown. Serve hot, accompanied with buttermilk, or beaten yogurt, thinned down in cold water or with chilled stewed prunes. Sometimes a green salad adds to the meal!

----------


## alnosa

obobo moj seli moj ,po tani e gjete te na i shkruash keto gjera ,qe skam as kohe   se na bere ti themi mamit te na beji byrek tani .
 seli me thekthin me shperqendruat krejt nga kjo qe po beja vec po mendoj per byrek ...mmmmmmmmmmmm 

seli mesove te tehollesh pete ti motra ?kur te besh na sill ne cope ok .jo per gje po te provojme ''doren'' :buzeqeshje: 

thekthi lerja cupave keto pune mor i uruar ,lerja ,paaaa dhe byrek din te besh  :buzeqeshje: 

ika kalofshi mire se kam 1000 gjera per te mbaruar pale mu ngarkua te mendoj dhe per byrek tani ..

----------


## no name

> thekthi lerja cupave keto pune mor i uruar ,lerja ,paaaa dhe byrek din te besh 
> 
> ika kalofshi mire se kam 1000 gjera per te mbaruar pale mu ngarkua te mendoj dhe per byrek tani ..


_E kshu eshte kur ta mbshtjell gruja  

pacim hon puf  

kur te bohet gati byreku do te theras :P_

----------


## selina_21

> obobo moj seli moj ,po tani e gjete te na i shkruash keto gjera ,qe skam as kohe   se na bere ti themi mamit te na beji byrek tani .
>  seli me thekthin me shperqendruat krejt nga kjo qe po beja vec po mendoj per byrek ...mmmmmmmmmmmm 
> 
> seli mesove te tehollesh pete ti motra ?kur te besh na sill ne cope ok .jo per gje po te provojme ''doren''
> 
> thekthi lerja cupave keto pune mor i uruar ,lerja ,paaaa dhe byrek din te besh 
> 
> ika kalofshi mire se kam 1000 gjera per te mbaruar pale mu ngarkua te mendoj dhe per byrek tani ..



LoL Nosa.
Po lexoja temen dhe une'me shkoj menia per/byrek.
Une me hullu petet/hmmmmm e gjete ti..

Thuj qe jam larg mamit..se tani me shkon menia per dicka duhet me shku atje.



PS: Ja mos na i bene thekthi se keta Tetovaret coc jane cuna/shtepie..dine me gatu jo per gje.

Nejse te persh Nosaaaaaaa/Kissssss & te fala mi bej Dj kur te folesh.

----------


## alnosa

hahahah thekthi merre nusen te mire se te rrah une pastaj .
kur te vij une per vizite e dua bakllavane me 300 pete 
e jo te ma beji ajo nusja jote ndonje tullkac bakllavaje . :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  


Selina  ti dhe une ka marketi plot peta ti blesh ,pastaj mamin nje kat me larte e kemi  :pa dhembe:  sna duhet gje te dime vete hahahah 


te henen po deshet hajdeni nga une se kemi feste ne ketej ne usa dhe me patjeter do kem byrek ........ :buzeqeshje:

----------


## no name

> hahahah thekthi merre nusen te mire se te rrah une pastaj .
> kur te vij une per vizite e dua bakllavane me 300 pete 
> e jo te ma beji ajo nusja jote ndonje tullkac bakllavaje .


_She she kjo si bo tani, po ti vet ma zgjodhe nusen ca do tani??? po sta boni bakllaven e mire do ja tregoj deren _

----------


## alnosa

hahahahaha po mire prandaj te thash qe mos te tehollje pete .
se eshte si  shpejt ta vesh perparsen e gatimit ti apo mesallen se per zotin nuk e di cfar i thoni ju :pa dhembe:  se ti morri perendija mende pastaj dhe ngele mengjes ,dreke ,darke me koke ne magje . :pa dhembe:  

po ti e ke yll mo djale ska te share ajo .
zgjedhja ime pelqimi yt  :buzeqeshje: 
deren jo se vete te mami ajo hahhah

----------


## no name

_Ëhë Ëhë ca me ze ti muve?  
ja fus koken ne magje aty te rije gjith diten  

Kur e ke menjen me ardhe tia kendej? te shoh nje here cdo gatuani ju te dyja_

----------


## RaPSouL

Uhhhhhhhhh sa e mir ka edhe njo  :ngerdheshje:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## RaPSouL

o thekthi bema ni burek me mish pi te BOSNA  :perqeshje:

----------


## selina_21

lol Plasi byreku keteja.



Nosa...........he miiiiii...kur do e bejme


Lol



Byrekun

----------


## Kristiano

More.A u be byreku apo jo.Po presim ne te tjeret.
Meqe ra fjala sa leke eshte copa sepse do mar edhe per komshien une. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## selina_21

> More.A u be byreku apo jo.Po presim ne te tjeret.
> Meqe ra fjala sa leke eshte copa sepse do mar edhe per komshien une.



LoL
Cmimet duhet ti vendosi i zoti qe hapi kete teme.
Pra me pak fjal...i takon..thekthi ti japi...sa kushton..1 SL/Spi/Pie




PS: Mendoj se i shete me $$$ American...a valle do kesh ti..??

----------


## Prudence

Byrek  me djath

Provojeni e me thoni

Perberesit
Pet(une I blej se nuk I'd ti t'holl vet)
Djath
Water soda
Vaj

Shtron Petet duke I sperkatur nga pak me vaj,pasi te Keni shtruar gjysmat e peteve thermoni djath tej e tej si nje shtrese dhe me pas shtoni Petet e mbetura.ne fund hidhini nje kanace water soda duke lagur gjithe sip e petes.futeni ne furre dhe do shihni qe do fryet dhe do marri nje ngjyre te bukur.eshte sh e thjeshte e shpejte dhe e shijshme.

----------


## benseven11

Byreku behet me  djath te thermuar ose gjize,hidhet  qumesht,veze dhe vaji qe gjendet kudo ne gatim.Ska gatim pa vaj ne Shqiperi.
Shija eshte fantastike.Byreku me i shijshem ne bote behet ne Shqiperi.
Keto turqit sikur bejne byrek me djathe dhe qumesht ne lokale ketu,nuk kam provuar ndonjehere byrek turk.Duhet te jete heavy ne ngarkese vaji,keto turqit e kane shume qef vajin.

----------


## Brari

eee lum e dashura qe te ka ose do te te kete o ben..
paska me u knaq me byrek.. alla ben..

----------


## mia@

Parapelqej me shume byreket me perime. Byreket me djathe jane shume te yndyrshem.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Te gjithe byreket tere yndyrna jane.
Te bejne me kolesterol me pahir  :ngerdheshje:  .

Kam kohe qe skam ngrene byreqe.
S'besoj se do te mundem te ha nje edhe po me doli rasti.

----------


## mia@

Lol, s'ke provuar byreket e mi ti. Te thate fare i bej. Shume pak yndyre.:P Nuk i gatuaj shpesh, por me raste po.

----------

